# It always about money.



## Noentry

Zaghari-Ratcliffe and Anoosheh Ashoori could be free in days


Possible deal to release pair involves agreement by UK to repay £400m debt, according to Iranian sources




www.theguardian.com




It’s cost the Tax payer only £400 million to release a hostage.


----------

